
Google App Engine - prakash
http://code.google.com/appengine/
======
enomar
Why add another post? You could have commented on either of these...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=157443>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=157451>

------
morbidkk
when it went live...I got following message

Unfortunately, space is limited during Google App Engine's preview release. As
we expand, we'll invite more developers, but for now you'll have to wait.

Would you like to be notified by email when space becomes available?

url wasnt working 2 hours back

~~~
aofstad
I did too, but I got an invite email about an hour later. Maybe I just got
lucky.

~~~
bstadil
Same here so probably not luck

